# engine oil #2



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I bought the 67 in Feb. and the seller said it had about 100 miles on the fresh engine. When it got to me I drove it 10 to get gas then started taking it apart, it's back running now and driven about 60 more miles. Should I leave the break in oil in it for a while longer or change it now? If so,how many more miles should I drive It? Also I read the other thread about oil, I have the Rotella T oil and 12 oz. of zddp additive,is it possible to have to much zddp? Thanks as always for your help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If its been apart, I'd change the oil. Cheap insurance. It is possible to have too much ZDDP. However, I'm running the exact same oil in my goats that you're running, with an additional additive. (I think the new Rotella has reduced ZDDP). So far, so good. When in doubt, always change the oil.....and take it to the recycler.


----------

